# Question regarding TCR headset (spacer?)



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Is this a spacer? Or some type of necessary cover for the headset? Only reason I ask is because I noticed some pictures of TCR's with something thinner (or absent?) between the stem and headset/tube.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ventruck said:


> Is this a spacer? Or some type of necessary cover for the headset? Only reason I ask is because I noticed some pictures of TCR's with something thinner (or absent?) between the stem and headset/tube.


That's a headset cone spacer. IME most have sealing properties (an o-ring) so I wouldn't advise replacing it with a spacer. Some manufacturers provide shorter or taller versions (Specialized offers a 20mm and an 8mm and Trek IIRC offers two as well). Giant may or there might be a suitable aftermarket cone spacer that you could try. Or if you could find out who supplies the headset in question they may be a good source as well.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> That's a headset cone spacer. IME most have sealing properties (an o-ring) so I wouldn't advise replacing it with a spacer. Some manufacturers provide shorter or taller versions (Specialized offers a 20mm and an 8mm and Trek IIRC offers two as well). Giant may or there might be a suitable aftermarket cone spacer that you could try. Or if you could find out who supplies the headset in question they may be a good source as well.


Thanks. I tried looking up which specific integrated headset I had for my TCR (2006 C2). Best I found was some ebay auctions claiming it was supplied by FSA. Nonetheless, the assembly diagrams were relatively similar between brands (as expected?). I took off said headset cone spacer to check it out today. From what I noticed, a rubber o-ring is kept well in place by the headset's compression ring that is slotted into the top bearing (As in, the o-ring is "sandwiched" between the two). That does make me a bit a skeptical then regarding the distinct purpose of the headset cone spacer as opposed to a regular spacer - at least for this particular headset. 

But that's not to say I'm trying to get rid of it or anything. Was just curious about it. Thanks again.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Different headsets have either cone type or a flat top cap. Unless you are a pro or a satist and you are going to slam the stem all the way down, the type you have is just so you don't have to use as many spacers on top of that for a cleaner look. Your headset has to be either campy or cane creek compatable no matter what brand it is. So if you really want to change it just pull the top bearing out it should say one of the two on it and git yerself a new flat top. I had to do this on a bike I turned into a TT bike to get the bars lower.


----------



## ferretboy (Aug 5, 2007)

That as said is a cone shaped headseet spacer, but if you look under it you'll find a normal integrated headset top bearing cover. That spacer is for aesthetics and make a nice transition from the headset up to the normal spacers.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ventruck said:


> Thanks. I tried looking up which specific integrated headset I had for my TCR (2006 C2). Best I found was some ebay auctions claiming it was supplied by FSA. Nonetheless, the assembly diagrams were relatively similar between brands (as expected?). I took off said headset cone spacer to check it out today. From what I noticed, a rubber o-ring is kept well in place by the headset's compression ring that is slotted into the top bearing (As in, the o-ring is "sandwiched" between the two). That does make me a bit a skeptical then regarding the distinct purpose of the headset cone spacer as opposed to a regular spacer - at least for this particular headset.
> 
> But that's not to say I'm trying to get rid of it or anything. Was just curious about it. Thanks again.


From your description I would say that in this particular case the cone spacer is just that - a spacer, so replacing it probably isn't going to undermine the designers intent. 

Worth noting, however is that some general statements made by others lead to inaccuracies. For instance, of the two headsets I use, both the cone spacer on one and top cap on the other have o-rings. AFAIK, spacers don't have o-rings, so interchangability (IMO) is not advised.

Also, there are other (proprietary) headset designs, thus _not all _are either Cane Creek or Campy compat*i*ble, as T K posted.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

While it's pretty much concluded that this particular cone spacer is most likely a spacer, I do appreciate the extra explanations about integrated headsets ingeneral. My curiosity is fulfilled. Thanks everyone.


----------

